

Can I read Amazon e-books in Apple's iBooks? - MaxWendkos

If I buy an e-book from Amazon, is there a way for me to load it to Apple's iBooks?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
lylejohnson
There's not an official, supported way (though I wouldn't be surprised if
someone has cooked up a hack for this). To be clear, you are aware of the
Kindle app for the iPad, right?

~~~
MaxWendkos
Yeah, I'm aware of the Kindle app. I just have all of my other books in iBooks
and I'd like to avoid having two apps for the exact same purpose.

